# Tarps Anyone?



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

Does anybody know of a good tarp company like really rugged tarps?


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Try these, made in USA and canvas with metal eyes go for the heavier weight fabric if you want it rugged.

http://www.mytarp.com/olive-drab-canvas-tarps.aspx

Hope this helps.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a couple thoughts but can you tell us what your plans are for them?

I have/use some decent canvas tarps. Used to cover firewood on trailers when I bring the wood from the shed to the house. Being seasonal, I easily get 10+ years out of them. Those same tarps don't last half that time when left out year-around.

A friend of mine uses truck tarps (what you see on 18-wheeler loads) and they hold up really well.

I've recently switched from canvas tarps to rolled roofing material. Something like this. http://www.flatroofsolutions.com/Black-EPDM-60-mil-Black-EPDM-sc-19.html

It's 60-mil rubber that's really tough stuff. Being made to be on roofs, it really stands up to weather (most have 20-30 year warranty).

It is heavy at about 1-pound/square foot and is a bit more expensive (I paid about 70-cents per sq/ft but it's normally at least $1 per sq) but I'm expecting it to hold up well for a plethora of uses.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I never thought of using roofing membrane as a tarp. I do have some experience installing rubber flat roofing and I'd bet that stuff will hold up great. Also if you do tear a hole in it you can patch it fairly easily.

Nice idea, ZoomZoom.


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

My dad sandblasts different things for a living and he uses the rolled roofing. Im just wanting a good tarp for a small 2 man tent. And thanks cqp33


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Jason said:


> I never thought of using roofing membrane as a tarp. I do have some experience installing rubber flat roofing and I'd bet that stuff will hold up great. Also if you do tear a hole in it you can patch it fairly easily.


I cut off but saved the 8" glue strip they put on the roll for just that purpose (patches).



Jerrico73 said:


> My dad sandblasts different things for a living and he uses the rolled roofing. Im just wanting a good tarp for a small 2 man tent. And thanks cqp33


What season/weather and how far do you need to carry it? Most decent tents nowadays hold up well and don't need an extra cover over the top (unless you're referring to a ground tarp).


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

So I don't know if any one has ever heard of going to the hospital over a tarp. Well here Iam living proof that a tarp will Damn near kill u. Bought a tarp from a local survival store that was (high quality) thats all it said no brand name. Anyway. I bought it because they said it could be folded in half and used as a hammock that could hold up 450 pounds. So being the trustworthy guy Iam I believed them and put it up between 2 trees just about 8 foot from a bluff. cracked a beer. Tarp ripped completely in half. Cracked my head. 3 hours later I come to and just got out of the hospital about 5 hours ago


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Mean ole’ Mr. Gravity will get you every time! 

I hope you have no lingering issues!


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

I feel bad. While I ams sorry for your pain and wasted money I have to admit I laughed a little.:sssh:


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

Doc said I'd be fine just got the crap out of me. And im sure I can laugh at it after I quit hurting lol


----------



## zero762 (May 6, 2013)

The tarp I use is a heavy duty canvas material that I will spray down with a water repellant it's made of two ply canvas I bought it at menards for 35 dollars


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

I just laughed out loud, then realized you probably spilled the beer. This thread is an emotional roller coaster.


----------



## Jerrico73 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hard to think this happened over two years ago I still have that damn tarp in my garage


----------



## Pessimistic2 (Jan 26, 2017)

*Tarp for two-man tent...*



Jerrico73 said:


> Hard to think this happened over two years ago I still have that damn tarp in my garage


With prices for high quality tarps being what they are, and the prices today for 2-4 man tents, it would be less expensive to just go ahead and buy a tent. Even Wally World and Target have low cost 2 - 4 man tents that are actually pretty darn good, and hold up good in bad weather if you anchor them down well. Don't let the low price fool you, these are pretty good tents!  They do, however, need better anchors, but that's easy to remedy. The 4-man tents weigh about 10 lbs.

http://www.target.com/p/coleman-174...gclid=CJr48uC6ptQCFdgVgQodjagKNQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

I have one of these, below, and it's been on many a camping trip, in all kinds of weather......no leaks, no problems with wind, you just have to anchor it well. I substitute my own anchors in place of the ones that came with the tent...they are not all that great, and you do need better anchors, but other than that, I have no complaints at all!

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Coleman-4-Person-Traditional-Camping-Tent/44488944

They have 2 - man tents as low as $18.98, but I wouldn't recommend them. They have no room in them to "stretch out," or store things. (They are very light weight, though....3lbs.)

https://www.walmart.com/ip/GigaTent-Cooper-1-Dome-Backpacking-Tent/19207806


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I hate tents. Tarps are a more useful piece of gear. And after spending many a cold damp night outside I dont mind paying for quality when it comes to a rugged, lightweight tarp that has enough tie outs to be set up in any way I like. My aqua quest tarp isnt the lightest but is the best ive found that hits the weight, ruggedness, and price ratio.

https://aquaquestwaterproof.com/tarps/

I went with the defender king 10×13 (in camo because im just awesome like that). It was cheaper on amazon when I ordered it around christmas. About $100. Perfect for my location. If I lived somewhere colder Id probably have to have a devil tent but for the southeast a good tarp is where I spend my money.


----------



## bbqjoe (Feb 10, 2017)

I've taken canvas tarps and painted one side with elastomeric paint.
The paint holds on real nice, and it's weatherpoof as all get out.
It gets a bit heavy. I made a roof for my dune buggy about 15 years ago, and it's still holding up.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Canvas tarps work well and hold up but they are heavy. Ounces equal pounds and pounds equal pain. My tarp is 1 pound and thats at my upper weight limit for that piece of gear.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Tractor supply sells canvas tarps for a decent price. Can't say as to the quality but my mom use's one for covering shavings on her truck and it is still in good shape 2 years later, but she only get shavings 3 times a year so i guess it should be fine still.


----------

